# Engineers Corner > Civil Engineering Resposibilities

## iqbal_dce

what is the responsibilities and duties of a civil engineer as a quantity surveyor?

----------


## smartguy824

As a quantity surveyor he should inspect all the works and how much quantity of work done in the site...... and basically he should know all types of measurement for all types of works.

----------


## mathelda

Hello!
I am Mathelda. I will try my best to do any type of work in participate your site

----------

